# Hotels London & Paris



## cp73 (Jan 16, 2014)

Well my Italy trip just got moved to London & Paris. Never been to either so it works for me. I am thinking of booking 5 nights using Marriott Points in either London or Paris and then need a reservation for the other locations. 

Which city would you recommend using points for London or Paris?
What hotels would you recommend for the other city if paying current rate. 
I was leaning towards staying at the Marriott Champs using points them selecting other hotel for cash. It doesn't have to be a Marriott..Thinking of staying 5 nights in each location. 

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## NJDave (Jan 17, 2014)

cp73 said:


> Well my Italy trip just got moved to London & Paris. Never been to either so it works for me. I am thinking of booking 5 nights using Marriott Points in either London or Paris and then need a reservation for the other locations.
> 
> Which city would you recommend using points for London or Paris?
> What hotels would you recommend for the other city if paying current rate.
> ...




London should be easier to find nice accommodations at a reasonable price. You could try Priceline or Hotwire to find a deal.  Betterbidding helps with strategies.  Several years ago, I was able to get the Islington Hilton for $100 per night in early October which included breakfast for two as a gold member.  Using Betterbidding, I knew it was the Hilton before bidding. 

http://www.betterbidding.com/index.php?showforum=177


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 18, 2014)

Also you can sometimes find good deals at www.booking.com


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 18, 2014)

Re: Paris................

    Marriott Champs is nice (before you accept your room, see it first) , great location, but lacks (IMHO) the "neighborhood feel" that some seek in Paris. The Marriott Renaissance Vendome is near the Tuileries, Louvre and the D'Orsay = a quieter area, not exactly a neighborhood feel, but you are right behind the Rue de Rivoli. Great breakfast buffet, but pricey. The one at the Champs is 38 Euros, I think, but we did not eat there. We had our free coffee in the morning from the lobby and then had our café au lait/cappuccinos and croissant at any number of places on the Champs.

  Re London:

   County Hall is wonderful, but ask for a Thames/Big Ben View. Pricey in points, but great. Walk along the Thames for shops and eateries.
  There are many, many more Marriott choices as well, but this is a favorite.


----------



## cp73 (Jan 18, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Re: Paris................
> 
> Marriott Champs is nice (before you accept your room, see it first) , great location, but lacks (IMHO) the "neighborhood feel" that some seek in Paris. The Marriott Renaissance Vendome is near the Tuileries, Louvre and the D'Orsay = a quieter area, not exactly a neighborhood feel, but you are right behind the Rue de Rivoli.
> Re London:
> ...



Interesting comment about the Champs. Someone else had mentioned to me a similar comment. So you prefer the Renaissance Vendome area better?

thanks


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 18, 2014)

cp73 said:


> Interesting comment about the Champs. Someone else had mentioned to me a similar comment. So you prefer the Renaissance Vendome area better?
> 
> thanks



  You're very welcome.

  Addendum: I am not an expert on Paris. There are Tuggers with far more knowledge of Paris than I.  I am just sharing my personal opinions.
  I am very familiar with London, though.

  It depends on what you enjoy when vacationing in an urban setting. I liked them both and each hotel was quiet. Some like the hustle/bustle of the Champs and the location whereas some like a quieter, but accessible setting.

  The Champs is ultra busy, lots of high end shops, other shops, restaurants and people. Lots of people watching. Nice thing is that when you walk out of the hotel the Arche de Triomphe is a few-several blocks to your right. Turn to the left and there's a fast-food coffee/croissant place "Pomme de Pain" to the left. Very affordable and you can people watch from upstairs looking down on the Champs.  http://www.yelp.com/biz/pomme-de-pain-paris-23   There's a "Mono Prixe" store just a little further down from that. It's a good place to buy toiletries, foodstuffs (downstairs), inexpensive wine, souvenirs, etc.


  The Renaissance Vendome doesn't have a lot of activity immediately around it. A couple-few restaurants as I recall. Walk a couple blocks to the Rue de Rivoli and there's lots and lots of shops and restaurants and the Louvre is a few blocks from there. 

  I got to talking to some very seasoned American visitors (15+ visits to Paris) and they raved about two hotels, the Diana (Latin Quarter) and the Duquesne (Eiffel),  in different parts of the city. They seemed to like the service/staff, the neighborhood and the price. I cannot vouch for either, but I memorized the names as they seemed to be so positive about their stays.


----------



## spencersmama (Jan 19, 2014)

Beaglemom3 - Do you have any experience with the British chain of hotels named Premier Inn?  I am thinking of booking the Premier Inn County Hall for 4 or 5 nights.  We are going to Paris and London this summer and I don't have enough points for rooms.  The Premier Inns are generally rated pretty well for what they are and the location seems very convenient.  From what I can tell it seems they are equivalent to Quality Inn and Suites in the US.  Nothing too fancy, but it's fine to rest and shower.  Any opinions?  I'm still a bit on the fence for some reason.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 19, 2014)

spencersmama said:


> Beaglemom3 - Do you have any experience with the British chain of hotels named Premier Inn?  I am thinking of booking the Premier Inn County Hall for 4 or 5 nights.  We are going to Paris and London this summer and I don't have enough points for rooms.  The Premier Inns are generally rated pretty well for what they are and the location seems very convenient.  From what I can tell it seems they are equivalent to Quality Inn and Suites in the US.  Nothing too fancy, but it's fine to rest and shower.  Any opinions?  I'm still a bit on the fence for some reason.



  Yes, I am a little familiar with them. They are usually clean, basic and affordable accommodations in England. I spent one night in a Premier Inn at Heathrow when my flight was delayed. The room was simply furnished, clean, quiet and the breakfast buffet (free to us) was very good.

  I have seen the one behind Marriott County Hall, but I have not been inside it. There are small eateries near it.

  Check out Tripadvisor for more photos and reviews.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 19, 2014)

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...er_Inn_London_County_Hall-London_England.html


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 19, 2014)

Premier Inns are consistently given high marks on the London Forum on Trip Advisor. I have no personal knowledge of the quality of the chain.

Cheers


----------



## spencersmama (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes, trip advisor is where I originally saw the hotel. The majority of the reviews are exactly that - clean, comfortable beds, decent free breakfast.  The rates beat out anything else in the area. I'll probably end up reserving it.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 19, 2014)

spencersmama said:


> Yes, trip advisor is where I originally saw the hotel. The majority of the reviews are exactly that - clean, comfortable beds, decent free breakfast.  The rates beat out anything else in the area. I'll probably end up reserving it.



  Our breakfast was really good and plentiful. As you may know, breakfast in London can set you back a tidy amount. Try to arrange your breakfast in the rate if you can.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 20, 2014)

Premier Inn and Travelodge are the two main budget hotel chains in the UK. My advice would be to avoid Travelodge at all costs. Premier Inn are basic hotels and if your only consideration is a basic bed to sleep in then it should be fine.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 20, 2014)

I have also used ibis hotels in a few countries and they are clean and comfortable if rather basic rooms. 

Cheers


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 20, 2014)

Premier Inns are modern, sparse and clean. Basic accommodations, but with decent service. The restaurants are a good deal (for London).

The nice thing about the one near County Hall is that you are in a primo location without the high price. It is directly "behind" it and close to Waterloo Train station, Big Ben, Houses of Parliament and all of the "happenings" along the river.


----------



## spencersmama (Feb 2, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Premier Inns are modern, sparse and clean. Basic accommodations, but with decent service. The restaurants are a good deal (for London).
> 
> The nice thing about the one near County Hall is that you are in a primo location without the high price. It is directly "behind" it and close to Waterloo Train station, Big Ben, Houses of Parliament and all of the "happenings" along the river.



Yes, I've tried looking at apartment rentals and other hotel rooms and the Premier hotel seem to be my best option.  I really don't need luxury since we will only be in London for 5 nights.  We will be spending the majority of our time sightseeing.  

I haven't made the London reservations quite yet.  I'm waiting until my Paris accommodation plans are finalized and the train tickets from Paris to London are purchased.  I'm probably going to rent a 2 bedroom apartment in Paris.  I'm just waiting on the contract from the woman.


----------



## RichardL (Feb 3, 2014)

*Points and Cash hard to beat.*

Do you have access to Starpoints?  Perhaps trade someone Marrriot for Westin.  We stay recently at the Sheraton Picadilly in London.  Loved the hotel and location.  Hotel points are much better because you avoid the over pricing of pounds and Euros.  Also some chains and location allow for a real discount for points and cash.  I recommend you check around and compare and pm if you have some exchanges for Marriott, Westin/Sheraton, or Hilton points.  As I recall points may or may not expose you to various taxes.  

Enjoy you trip.


----------

